
'Plague, Inc.’ developer never expected reality to look like its video game - hhs
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/bv8g8z/plague-inc-developer-never-expected-reality-to-look-like-its-video-game
======
henriquez
This is one of my favorite mobile games, and kudos to the developer for
donating so much (hundreds of thousands of dollars) to charitable causes
during the pandemic.

